# Eagerly Awaited!!!



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Was hoping for a new arrival today...well sort of got it, in the form of a customs charge request from Parcelforce.....doh!!!

Well at least i know its coming tomorrow now......

A massive 80's Heuer 1000m quartz diver.....oh yes !! 

Will post pics as soon has i can rip the packaging off tomorrow when it arrives......

I suppose this is the best place for it.....it supposedly has Spirotechnique associations....or maybe the Swiss watch forum...no..maybe the electronic and quartz....ahhh, what the hell...might just stick pics of it in all of them..

Till tomorrow then...

Keith


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Owww sounds promising and exciting (well apart from the customs charge)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

YOU LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY BU99ER! :lol:


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

lucky man


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Sounds like a great acquisition (even with those damned/dreaded customs charges). Will look forward to some pics ..


----------

